# So. Fla. snakehead on the table



## gnappi (Aug 6, 2017)

Yesterday my gf's son and I went fishing, me for Peacocks and LMB's (did pretty good too) him for snakehead. 

We both catch and release but I've been trying to get him to keep snakeheads to try and eat them.

Well the overwhelmingly positive food critics FINALLY won him over and we kept a 5-6 pounder. I filleted it and after skinning, it yielded right at 1 lb. of firm white odorless meat.

Today we fried and baked it and I can say I'm switching my target species. The meat is white, firm and the flavor is very light similar to flounder. It will be regular table fare from now on.

This fish is a must try if you're lucky or should I say unfortunate enough to be in an area that has an established population.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 8, 2017)

Got pics from my phone...


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 8, 2017)

Peacocks and Snakeheads. Man, you guys got some crazy fish in FL. I don't want to catch anything with the word "snake" in the name.


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2017)

Road trip! You will need to put us on some of those fish! [-o<


----------



## gnappi (Aug 11, 2017)

Jim said:


> Road trip! You will need to put us on some of those fish! [-o<



It seems like my city (Coral Springs) is *the* hotbed for Snakeheads. My GF's neighborhood (south palm beach county) is REALLY hot with peacock and LMB's. Last night I released a few nice 16 inch samples of both species in the lake behind her condo, even though it gets fished pretty heavily.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 11, 2017)

That's the biggest fear up hear is the snakeheads moving in and destroying the native fish populations. I think we're required to keep any snakeheads caught and turn it in to the game commission. I've heard of a couple caught in PA but not in NJ yet.


----------



## The10Man (Aug 14, 2017)

That's interesting. What are catching them on? Do they live in small ponds, big bodies of water, or both? How are you targeting them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Aug 15, 2017)

The10Man said:


> That's interesting. What are catching them on? Do they live in small ponds, big bodies of water, or both? How are you targeting them?



Surface pulled frogs are the preferred method. Down here I see them in deep canals and lakes with a shallow edge, generally in the shallows, but see them cruising deeper areas near the surface too. Every one I've seen has been close to home in the most western area of Broward county.

Tonight for the first time in my life I hooked into an approx 3'-4' gator, for nearly 5 minutes that grabbed my frog (it let go) and later on a 19" LMB targeting snake heads. The gator stuck close to me for 30 minutes watching me after being hooked, then swam away.


----------



## The10Man (Aug 17, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks for the info. Did you have to land that gator to get your frog back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Aug 18, 2017)

The10Man said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the info. Did you have to land that gator to get your frog back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He spit the frog! Good deal, I got my frog back and the memory of a lifetime


----------

